# New toy for the house...



## Cashout (Feb 21, 2013)

New Hex Bar with built-in kick stand for easy loading and unloading of plates and rotating handles!


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 21, 2013)

that's awesome! how much did it set you back?


----------



## Cashout (Feb 21, 2013)

$314 and shipping was free.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130846014095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 21, 2013)

very nice, I forget you workout at home


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 21, 2013)

ur a lucky man cashout!


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 21, 2013)

Can you add a pic from the top? Is this for DL? I only ever used a diamond shaped bar that you stood in the middle of for dead lifting for my first 5 years or so of training. Hands at the sides, palms in, nose up, ass out.... EXPLODE!! My best in HS @ at about 16yo (no straps or anything) was around 500 (probably can't do that much today as I did it much more back then). Weird to have goals to get somewhere you were when you were 16 years old.


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 21, 2013)

Cashout said:


> $314 and shipping was free.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130846014095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Never,ind the pic request... This covers it.

This is very close to what I used for most all of my early training years... Nearly identical. Yours is a bit more fancy


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 21, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> *Never,ind* the pic request... This covers it.
> 
> This is very close to what I used for most all of my early training years... Nearly identical. Yours is a bit more fancy



Can I take out my wallet and give all the money inside of it to someone who can then give me back the dang edit button????


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 21, 2013)

nice addition cash...


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice toy Cash. What's the rest of the 
Home gym look like?


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 21, 2013)

I also would like to have a gander at the rest. Lets see the rest of the home gym bro? This is as exciting as gear porn to me! !SHRUGS!


----------



## DF (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice! with a kick stand! that would be great.  I hate unloading plates.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 21, 2013)

Here ya go...

Smith Machine, Power Rack, Cable Lat pulldown, Low Cable Row, Dumbbells up to 100 lbs, Leg Extension, Leg Curl, Preacher Curl, Tricep Extension, Iso-Delt Raise, Cable Cross over, Seated Calf Raise, Flat/Incline/Decline bench, Shoulder Press Chair, T-Bar Row, Central Heat and Air, plenty of mirrors, rubber flooring, DirecTV, LCD, and SirusXM, plates, plates, and more plates.....whew! Sorry stuff is all over the place just finished training!


----------



## DF (Feb 21, 2013)

Very nice setup Cashout!  Looks great!


----------



## Oenomaus (Feb 21, 2013)

=D> Nice set up, looks better than my gym.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 21, 2013)

Cash, how much is a membership to your gym....I'm in.  Do you mind if I sing "Hungry Like the Wolf" when I'm working out?


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice Cash, hey... What are you charging
For a membership.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 21, 2013)

I didn't see your post ccpro. LOL. 
we had the same idea. 
I bet he's got a built in pool on the other
Side of the room.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 22, 2013)

You have a sick set up.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice digs, Cash!


----------



## ccpro (Feb 22, 2013)

What doesn't Cash have....physique, cars, houses, gyms, education,...hot wife no doubt.  Great example for all of us....seriously.  Props!!!!!


----------



## Jada (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks great cash! Nice home gym!


----------



## Cashout (Feb 22, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I didn't see your post ccpro. LOL.
> we had the same idea.
> I bet he's got a built in pool on the other
> Side of the room.



Correct - pool is covered right now since it was only in the high 60's here today.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 22, 2013)

ccpro said:


> What doesn't Cash have....physique, cars, houses, gyms, education,...hot wife no doubt.  Great example for all of us....seriously.  Props!!!!!



Thanks man and yes the wife is smoking hot as well - she tells people she married me for the money  and I call her the trophy wife!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 22, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Can you add a pic from the top? Is this for DL? I only ever used a diamond shaped bar that you stood in the middle of for dead lifting for my first 5 years or so of training. Hands at the sides, palms in, nose up, ass out.... EXPLODE!! My best in HS @ at about 16yo (no straps or anything) was around 500 (probably can't do that much today as I did it much more back then). Weird to have goals to get somewhere you were when you were 16 years old.



You technically Deadlift with it although it carries over to the squat not the dead. The center of gravity is in line with the body rather than in front of it...

Awesome addition Cash... If you're looking to add new bars and things I would suggest a cambered squat bar or buffalo bar. You can squat without the pressure on your shoulders and elbows.


----------



## amore169 (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice gym Cash!


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice gym Cash, Thanks for letting us see it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for letting us see it.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 22, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> You technically Deadlift with it although it carries over to the squat not the dead. The center of gravity is in line with the body rather than in front of it...
> 
> Awesome addition Cash... If you're looking to add new bars and things *I would suggest a cambered squat bar* or buffalo bar. You can squat without the pressure on your shoulders and elbows.



Got one! I'm not a huge fan of it though...


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 22, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> You technically Deadlift with it although it carries over to the squat not the dead. The center of gravity is in line with the body rather than in front of it...



Yeah I can def feel the difference between the two.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 22, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Got one! I'm not a huge fan of it though...



That's nice!! I started out squatting 
With a bar like that. They had one way
Back at the gym I first began lifting at. 
I've never seen one since.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 25, 2013)

First report on the Hex Bar....did back this afternoon and used it for deads.

Initially, the hand position felt a little awkward to me. I'm really accustom to an overhand grip in a narrow stance for DL.

The issues I noticed with the side grip position were not a big deal but it did require me to do several additional sets to get a good feel for the bar before I actually started my work sets.

First grip issue - yo have to find your "balance spot" on the side grips. To far forward and the bar will tip down toward your toes. To far back with your grip and the bar will tip down toward your heels. It took a few sets to get a comfortable spot established.

Second issue - wraps - not as quick and easy with this bar be cause you cannot use one had to rotate the bar while wraping up. I like a really really tight wrap and I just had to take extra time to work at getting a good wrap on the bar.

As far as the work, the bar was a nice change of pace. For me, there was almost no typical workload placed on my extreme lower back. I did feel more work load on my upper back.

After 3 sets of 10 @ 315, 365, and finally 405, I can say it was a fun experience and one hat will remain in the back rotation.


----------

